# Hi you all!



## Ziggy5 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi to all the ex-pats in Alex! I lived there for 4 years (2004-2008) teaching English. Now back in The UK but hoping so much to get back to my lovely city. How is life there? I was caught up in the revolution in January 2010 and not been back since. Any replies and new friends welcome. Ziggy.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Jeez mate, hope that you weren't teaching maths as well (although if some of the present government were your pupils that would explain a lot!). You lived there for 4 years from 2004 but got caught up in the January 2010 (?) revolution. Must have missed that one, possibly a dress rehearsal.

Put bluntly, Alex is going down the pan even quicker than Cairo. Morsi and the boys have got it by the proverbial and are squeezing hard!


----------

